

Stop the Internet blacklist - tjr
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/stop-the-internet-blacklist

======
ary
It would have been better to just link to the campaign Aaron Swartz has been
running for at least a few weeks now.

<http://demandprogress.org/blacklist/>

I've donated a little money and would encourage you to do the same.

~~~
natep
It would have been better to submit the demandprogress link a few weeks ago.
The OP, however, is more recent, from a reputable organization most of HN
already knows, and puts the issue in context with the upcoming election. I'm
not sure if a link to demandprogress would have gotten as many upvotes, or a
donation out of me, to be honest.

------
tptacek
If the idea of the government using technical measures to crack down on
copyvio bothers you, Vixie's DNS RPZ mechanism should bother you _even more_ ;
after all, the government is simply going to find other ways to shut down
music sharing services, but RPZ seeks to standardize a method for any company
to build blacklists for any reason.

<http://www.circleid.com/posts/20100728_taking_back_the_dns/>

------
dangrover
This seems like a pretty serious thing that I'd want to get behind, but the
FSF has freaked out over such stupid stuff before that I don't know if I
should trust them.

~~~
storm
You should be evaluating whether things are worth supporting on their own
merits. Why would you trust anyone else to do your thinking for you?

~~~
protomyth
I think I get where dangrover is coming from. You really want to support an
organization that looks through the bills or at the situation and determines
if it is really a threat and how much. Most people don't have time to read the
bill or the RFPs the Federal Gov puts out (Lord knows, I had to do it for
quite a few years and it was time consuming and painful). This is one of the
reason people like to find experts who can do the research.

// link-bait type headlines have an effect on belief
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/08/steve-jobs-watching-
yo...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/08/steve-jobs-watching-you-apple-
seeking-patent-0)

------
limmeau
I wonder why the proponents of COICA don't play the child pornography card to
justify their filters. It almost worked in Germany last year.

~~~
mfukar
Seems to be working for the Aussies, too. At least their PM played that card,
and she doesn't seem to be bluffing.

------
NathanKP
The article says that ISP's and others would be required to block the _domain
name_. Theoretically you should still be able to access the site using its
direct IP address. Of course, this doesn't justify the blacklist, and I
certainly don't support it. I'm just thinking that even in the worst case
scenario if the bill is passed it shouldn't be completely crippling.

~~~
pyre

      >  I'm just thinking that even in the worst case scenario if the
      > bill is passed it shouldn't be completely crippling.
    

True, but that's also justification in some people's minds for taking no
action. "Someone else will take action to prevent it, but if they don't then
I'll be able to work around it."

------
noglorp
ICANN has been a big drag on the world wide web for far too long. Perhaps
stupid politics like this will be the straw the breaks the camel's back.

And attempting to censor the internet could well be the straw that breaks the
US federal government's back. As if there isn't enough anti-federalist /
libertarian sentiment bubbling up lately, they want to start following after
China's Great Firewall? Smart move...

------
noglorp
I'm not to worried. Finally a chance to scare people off of the ICANN
controlled root!

